# Don't make the news



## csb (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome back after your (hopefully) succesful attempt at the PE exam! Here's hoping you did something fun this weekend and enjoyed some free time after all the studying you've put in. DO NOT ruin your preperation and career by posting any exam specific items here! Do feel free to talk about lunch :


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh noes, but what about the question about the left handed smoke shifter and how it affected NOx levels 5 miles downwind? I used the ideal gas law and theory of relativity on that one and ended up with 16.4!

Anyone else get this answer?


----------

